# New lyft driver app



## Hoober (Sep 1, 2018)

anyone get updated to a new lyft driver app? The accept screen changed, everything else looks the same. And they also took away 45+ long trip notifications. Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Nothing new recently... Screenshot?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

You must be on a beta or something of all those features they have been promising us for months...still waiting for my estimated ride time back, Lyft...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

This?


----------



## Hoober (Sep 1, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> This?
> View attachment 289105


No 


AlteredBeast said:


> You must be on a beta or something of all those features they have been promising us for months...still waiting for my estimated ride time back, Lyft...





Brunch said:


> Nothing new recently... Screenshot?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks like you're looking for cool guys to party with...


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks like they took the playbook from Uber to make it less obvious to see the ride type. I liked the Pink and Purple screen showing if the ride was a regular or Shared (Line) ride.


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

I've had it for close to a month now and yes, they took away the 45+ Long Trip notification . Are you on Android? Seems like they are rolling it out on Android first.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Hoober said:


> anyone get updated to a new lyft driver app? The accept screen changed, everything else looks the same. And they also took away 45+ long trip notifications. Anyone else having these issues?


IF you cant see 45 on it you have an android less than 6.0


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> IF you cant see 45 on it you have an android less than 6.0


Not true, I have 8.0.0 and no Long Trip notifications.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

hybriduber said:


> Not true, I have 8.0.0 and no Long Trip notifications.


Impossible, I tested it on android 9,8 and 7 and all announce it.

If you havent gotten the mark it's because it was a random event that usually happens when their navs ****s up on timer.

Try the airport.


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> Impossible, I tested it on android 9,8 and 7 and all announce it.
> 
> If you havent gotten the mark it's because it was a random event that usually happens when their navs @@@@s up on timer.
> 
> Try the airport.


Do your pings look like Hoober's above?


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah, when I went to log in yesterday morning, the app said I wasn't in a service area with full bars. Reset my phone, turned on the app and the first ping I got was like WTF???? iPhone 10 though


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

they took the long trip warnings from me. they are back now. its nothing to do with your phone. on lyft. 
after this test lyft found it took longer to get a driver to the pax . now its restored. drives show up and say ow shit that is to far i am part time then cancel then get a new driver to do the same. i had a passenger for a hour ride saying she had 3 drivers before me cancel on her after she got in the car. i told her to call lyft when i was driving her to get this ride for free. i still got paid she got a free ride.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I've posted this before, but this is probably a good time to re-post it--

Here's one way to never lose access to old versions of the app: 
1. When you first start driving for Lyft, download the driver app to an old, dead smart phone
2. Never allow that old phone to download a new version of the OS or the driver app
3. Hot spot that old phone to your main phone while you're driving
4. Use the old version of the app along side the new version of the app while you're driving

For whatever reason, Lyft will not force the old phone to update and (unlike Uber) you can have the driver app open on multiple devices at once. 

Remember when we lost ETA's for a while? I never lost them on the old phone. 45 min notifications? I still got them on the old phone. There was a short time when declining a queued ride counted as a cancellation in the new app, but not on the old app.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Just got the new Lyft app today on IOS.
Anyone gets the 45+ notification please post.


----------



## Hoober (Sep 1, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> IF you cant see 45 on it you have an android less than 6.0


Nope, I'm on iOS



Dice Man said:


> Just got the new Lyft app today on IOS.
> Anyone gets the 45+ notification please post.


I have done 4 trips, well over 45min and no notifications. Anyways it's lyfts loss, I'll stick with Uber more.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I've posted this before, but this is probably a good time to re-post it--
> 
> Here's one way to never lose access to old versions of the app:
> 1. When you first start driving for Lyft, download the driver app to an old, dead smart phone
> ...


I gave this solution to a few people privately. It works, but IMHO, this should not be posted publicly. If Lyft is indeed testing to see what they can get away with and figures out we are circumventing by reading public forums, the loophole is likely to he closed.


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

Have to reinstall app to see if has been updated, or does it auto-update?


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

I am on iPhone and I got it too. Confused the heck out of me at first because I don’t remember updating the version at all.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

I've had it for about a week.
First everything is purple when the request comes in. This confused me I wasn't told I would have the new version. Hit no accept 4 times because I don't do shared,. until I noticed XL go by.
Second the rides are spelled out on the purple screen shared, Lyft, xl and so on. When the ride begins it goes back to the color code bottom left.
Third earnings and rides don't display at bottom of screen You can get it on dashboard. Ride challenge does display.
I haven't received a long ride request so I can't comment on 45+.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

lubi571 said:


> I've had it for about a week.
> First everything is purple when the request comes in. This confused me I wasn't told I would have the new version. Hit no accept 4 times because I don't do shared,. until I noticed XL go by.
> Second the rides are spelled out on the purple screen shared, Lyft, xl and so on. When the ride begins it goes back to the color code bottom left.
> Third earnings and rides don't display at bottom of screen You can get it on dashboard. Ride challenge does display.
> I haven't received a long ride request so I can't comment on 45+.


There's also the $ icon on the bottom that allows you to see your earnings.

Also, for verification to the OP about the long 45+ warnings, I finally saw my first today. $52 for an hour's ride. Not too bad


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

xgamrgeekx said:


> There's also the $ icon on the bottom that allows you to see your earnings.
> 
> Also, for verification to the OP about the long 45+ warnings, I finally saw my first today. $52 for an hour's ride. Not too bad


What version of the Lyft app and android are you running?


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

LAWeasel said:


> What version of the Lyft app and android are you running?


The new one OP is asking about. With the new purple accept bar at the very bottom instead of the half white half pink screen. It threw me off the first ping I got with it. Also, iPhone 10 with latest (?) iOS


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

hybriduber said:


> Do your pings look like Hoober's above?


Yes, the new screen.



Hoober said:


> Nope, I'm on iOS


Interesting, what IOS version?

Try full app wipe, reboot and reinstall, all IOS should be working...

Now for android, if he's not getting it on 8, I suggest the above again, unless they are separating updates by phone makers on top of OS version...


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

They do a lot of A B testing. So it can be completely random who has which feature. They also sometimes seperate by region. 

I use the beta app on Android 8.0 and no 45 minute notifications but when I use regular app I also don't get them.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I started U/L three weeks ago, so I have the latest app and I have received the 45+ notifications on my iPhone.

Have a couple of major gripes, though:

1. In-app navigation sucks big time monkey balls! I changed the default to Waze and it's a bit better.
2. I've now had it happen twice on scheduled rides that when the ping comes through, the pop-up fills most of the screen and the Accept button is only half visible at the bottom. Nothing you try to do (zoom in/out, scroll up/down etc.) brings it fully visible and no matter how many times you hit the button, it doesn't register. I've lost two $30+ rides due to that crap.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> 2. I've now had it happen twice on scheduled rides that when the ping comes through, the pop-up fills most of the screen and the Accept button is only half visible at the bottom. Nothing you try to do (zoom in/out, scroll up/down etc.) brings it fully visible and no matter how many times you hit the button, it doesn't register.


So I don't usually see or pick up scheduled rides. They're usually outta my way or not during the usual drive time for me and usually for "$3-$5" translated $3. That sucks for sure, sorry. I noticed something new today. Logged in for the first time this week (sick the last 4) and it asked me for a weekly monetary goal.


----------

